# What should be the Sequence?



## IndyEngineer (May 26, 2013)

I have got MS, PE, PEng, and PMP...just wondeing in what sequence I should put these designations infront of my my name. I am leaning towards what I have written before.


----------



## Ivory (May 26, 2013)

Just put the most important one. "PE"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 26, 2013)

I would only list them as necessary. The MS can come across as pretentious, but I've seen it typically listed first. I would only use the PE/Peng depending on the client or project. If you're working on a roadway project in Texas, you're PEng doesnt really mean much and should be left off. The PMP is also "as needed" because its only a project/position specific.

There's a fine line between listing your certifications and just listing an alphabet soup. It's ok to have multiple business cards and multiple email signatures.


----------



## willsee (May 28, 2013)

I would only list the PE/PEng


----------



## MWC PE (May 28, 2013)

The only academic letters to put behind your name is a doctorate IMO. I once knew a buy that listed his name as:

John Doe, B.A., M.A., D.D.

Must of us would laugh at him behind his back at this.

I would put PE or PE/PEng (if you do enough buisness in Canada) on a card or business correspondence. Maybe PMP if you really do a lot project managing but I've never seen anyone do that really.


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2013)

Most everyone laughs at people who put more than one designation on there business card to be honest.....


----------



## jeb6294 (May 31, 2013)

If you're going to put all those behind your name, best go ahead and add "DB" while you're at it.


----------



## pgm44 (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with sticking to one designation as noted above. Use either P.E. or Peng depending on the project or who you are marketing. If you have a LEED credential most persons will go ahead and add that onto the end to for marketing reasons. That is probably the only second one I would list, or equal, if you have it. Save the other designations for your resume (under credentials - not following your name).


----------

